# Pros and Cons of a full size 1911?



## KentuckyBlue (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm trying to understand why a person who is looking for a 1911 would not go with the full size. Aside from the obvious reasons of selecting say a 3" for maximum concealment or price, what exactly are the pros and cons of selecting a full size or a Commander size if the intended use was range shooting, home protection, carry in a vehicle, and occasional personal carry?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

It used to be that people chose the Commander for its aluminum frame (versus the steel frame of the 5" gun). Now I think it comes down to subjective things like feel and balance in the hand. I prefer the balance of a steel-framed "Combat" Commander to a 5" Government Model, for example. I also like the quicker cycling of the shorter gun.

Against that is the (usually) greater reliability and longer sight radius of the 5" pistol.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

If you have a gut, the hammer and beavertail (condition one) can be uncomfortable pressed up against your meat for IWB carry. Longer slide will increase pressure against body and slow down draw. Obviously greater weight as well.

Longer slide, center of balance forward, improved accuracy with longer sight radius, higher muzzle velocities, softer shooting, easier followup shots, more reliable cycling (fewer FTF/FTE malfunctions), larger grasping area for forward press check serrations, barrel heats up slower.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

As I have gotten older, I have felt a better balance with the 4" barrel. I always shot the 5" barrels, but I think had I experienced the 4" ones earlier I would have preferred them then as well. 

If one wants to carry a 1911 concealed, in most cases the only way is one of the 3" barrels. I could carry my Kimber Eclipse concealed in winter, more or less, but not in summer. Add the aluminum frame with the 3" barrel and it could work in summer too.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I bought a Commander sized 1911 because I wanted a pistol I could hit something with at the range and I also intend to use it as a carry. The 3" wonder weapons are just to short for me. I'm 5' 11" and around 220lbs so a 4" just about anything is concealable. The 1911 is so flat that it's pretty easy to tuck away. I was talking to a guy at the range the other day that was maybe 5'2" and 165lbs and he had a full sized 1911 on him that I only found out about because he pulled it out to show it to me. I like the Commander size for the Alloy frame, size, balance, and sight radius.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Teuthis said:


> If one wants to carry a 1911 concealed, in most cases the only way is one of the 3" barrels. I could carry my Kimber Eclipse concealed in winter, more or less, but not in summer. Add the aluminum frame with the 3" barrel and it could work in summer too.


I've carried full-sized 1911s in Phoenix summer with no problem. You just have to use the right holster and choose the right clothes.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Personal comfort, My 1911s are like a good friend I know them inside and out what to expect and can count on them. I carry a full size 1911 or a full size Colt Double Eagle ( which is the same feel in the hand) every day year round.


----------



## xXxplosive (Nov 18, 2009)

I carry concealed the 5" Gov't Model some of the time and the 4.25" Combat Commander also.....both are in a IWB by John Ralston / 5 Shot Leather.......the absolute best IMO.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Another thread approaching 2 years of age with an OP who has not been on in 9 months.


----------

